# No sound from headphones if they are plugged in after game has started



## Earl of Windsor (May 16, 2011)

I noticed back in february that my headphones will produce no sound if I plug them into the front jack while a game is already running, and the speakers will just continue to emit sound. If I close the game and then plug the headphones in before restarting the game, they will produce sound. The same thing will occur if I unplug the headphones while running a game, in favor of using the speakers. The speakers will not emit sound from the game until the game is closed and restarted.
Minimizing the game and choosing headphone or speaker as the default playback device results in no change. 

Outside of a game the headphone and speaker detection seems to work just fine. I can plug in and unplug the headphones as I please and the sound will emit from the appropriate device. 

I'm running Windows 7 and Realtek High Definition Audio, driver version 6.0.1.6196.

I've been searching off and on for a solution since I noticed this issue, but to no avail. It's a minor inconvenience, but it's just really irking me that something is no longer working correctly in my computer. And for seemingly no apparent reason, as I can not imagine what has changed to cause this. 

Thanks in advance for any help that anyone may offer me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2011)

since when are you facing this issue?? Have you tried system restore??


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

on realtek sound card to use the Headphones and the speakers at the same time, first you have to install the Realtek software,
(if it's installed, a brown speaker should be shown on the taksbar, other than the standard white speaker in Windows 7
you can download the latest drivers for Realtek from your motherboard's manufacturer website
when you install the software, open it by clicking on the brown speaker.
click on the Audio I/O Tab

Under the Front Panel, click on the Headphones near the green plug
now choose "Line Out"
this option should allow the sound to come from the speakers and the headphones at the same time, 
if that did not work, click on the picture near the Blue Plug (on the Back Panel) and choose Line out. that way you have to plug the Headphones in the Blue Plug, 
I think you should do that every time you start Windows, or maybe not, just check it when you restart Windows


----------

